# 500 miles in a day



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

A crazy work schedule forced me into meetings in Warwick and Manchester today, resulting in a 500-mile trip from/to my home in Essex. I left the house at 6:30 with 501 miles on the clock and parked back on my drive at 20:45 with 998.

The "use the revs and stick to gears 1-4" regime, from 600 miles, has proved pretty tricky but I stuck to it... rather annoying on the motorway (at nearly 4k revs) but LOTs of fun on everything else... I keep running out of road! It's VERY hard work to stick to the limits... 

Am I nuts for following the run-in routine this closely? Is anyone else sticking to it, or are you just giving it plenty of beans from 600 miles onwards?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

It all went Heinz for me from 600......


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> It all went Heinz for me from 600......


No surprise there


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

guycuthbert said:


> No surprise there


Hi Guy,
I'm now up to 800 miles and the last 200 have definitely been interesting :chuckle:

I have tried to stick to this, but it is tough! I'm sure the other motorist on the M1 the other day thought I was a complete tw*t as I kept slowing to about 50, accelerated through the gears and started again.. It certainly doesn't do anything for fuel consumption 

How hard are you accelerating? I'm starting to use quite a lot of throttle now. Not quite foot to the floor now, but I'm certainly starting to feel the G forces :smokin:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

guycuthbert said:


> A crazy work schedule forced me into meetings in Warwick and Manchester today, resulting in a 500-mile trip from/to my home in Essex. I left the house at 6:30 with 501 miles on the clock and parked back on my drive at 20:45 with 998.
> 
> The "use the revs and stick to gears 1-4" regime, from 600 miles, has proved pretty tricky but I stuck to it... rather annoying on the motorway (at nearly 4k revs) but LOTs of fun on everything else... I keep running out of road! It's VERY hard work to stick to the limits...
> 
> Am I nuts for following the run-in routine this closely? Is anyone else sticking to it, or are you just giving it plenty of beans from 600 miles onwards?


generous mileage rates on your expenses?

clearly some parts of the running-in schedule are impossible on the road:nervous:

I'd just increase the beans, go through more of the rev range, but don't wrag it off the blocks


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> generous mileage rates on your expenses?


Luckily I own the business, so I'm sure I can sort something out 



Zed Ed said:


> clearly some parts of the running-in schedule are impossible on the road:nervous:
> 
> I'd just increase the beans, go through more of the rev range, but don't wrag it off the blocks


That's been my approach - let the car warm up, keep the revs relatively high (i.e. don't just roll along at 2k) and use the full range when the chance arises


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Paul_G said:


> I have tried to stick to this, but it is tough! I'm sure the other motorist on the M1 the other day thought I was a complete tw*t as I kept slowing to about 50, accelerated through the gears and started again.. It certainly doesn't do anything for fuel consumption


I haven't gone quite that far! I've been happy to sit at a constant 70 - just in 4th rather than 6th... like you say, not great for economy - my motorway mpg has fallen from around 30 in the first 300 miles (which I'm amazed by!) to nearer 20.



Paul_G said:


> How hard are you accelerating? I'm starting to use quite a lot of throttle now. Not quite foot to the floor now, but I'm certainly starting to feel the G forces :smokin:


Progressive throttle, but getting bolder with every mile now... managed to use full throttle a few times - feeding it in, not stamping - but only for short bursts before I run out of road / speed limit


----------

